# price check ariens 9526



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Does anybody have one of these? Guy is asking 500.00 says it's in new condition. Is that a good blower and is that a good price?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

found this for you


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks William. think I'm gonna pass though. Too much money to just try to flip and it's too big for me to own.


----------

